# Merry Christmas (Yuletide) Everybody!



## Noldor_returned (Dec 4, 2005)

Well another year is almost over, and it's the holiday season that we all love: Christmas, or in LOTR terms Yuletide. I haven't been a member for that long (2 1/2 months) compared to some people, but it's been fun. So basically just wishing everyone a nice and safe Christmas, and be good. So, if you want to say Merry Christmas to everyone, feel free.
Merry Christmas!!!   ​P.S: Merry Christmas everyone.​


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

Herr Noldor! I'm shocked at your lack of political correctness!  

For my own part, to the entirety of the Tolkien Forum: Happy freakin' Holidays, everybody!

Blessings,
the Black Star


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 4, 2005)

It's December 4th. No dice.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Herr Noldor! I'm shocked at your lack of political correctness!
> 
> For my own part, to the entirety of the Tolkien Forum: Happy freakin' Holidays, everybody!
> 
> ...


What happened to the rest of your post?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

*Hmm?*

Of what do you speak?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Hmm?*



e.Blackstar said:


> Of what do you speak?


Haha  There was more to that post then you deleted it


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh _that_. I didn't like it, and I didn't want someone to come along with better wit and put me to shame.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 5, 2005)

Happy holiday's yall! May all of ur stockings be full of LOTR action figures, and lembas bread!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 5, 2005)

merry christmas to you all even though in the world i come from there is none (the world of Majimaune Leganimdok i mean) noldor_returned see you for christmas but for the rest 
Merry Christmas


all this is for the 25 of december and at no other time


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 5, 2005)

Since you all seemed to want me to write more, here we go:

May your pressies be good ones my precious, and your stockings full of nice things, like bows, arrows, maps to Middle-Earth and anything but gold rings made by Dark Lords. Hopefully all your presents from your families don't explode or need throwing into a volcano to make them better. Drink lots at any inn you find open, wish everyone well and most importantly, have fun and don't forget the love. Because that is the whole purpose of Christmas, to love everyone and to cherish the time you have with them.
But most of all, may all of my extended family here at the TF have fun, and recieve great gifts from any Noldorin ladies that live in secret forests. Hope next year is just as well as the last three months!

HappyChristmasHappyChristmasHappyChristmasHappyChristmas
HappyChristmasHappyChristmasHappyChristmasHappyChristmas
HappyChristmasHappyChristmasHappyChristmasHappyChristmas!

PS: Happy Christmas!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 5, 2005)

wow, that was pretty cool NR! Though I would like to get a gold ring from a Dark Lord hehe


----------



## Gabba (Dec 5, 2005)

Merry Examination time every body! 

Christmas is yet far off


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2005)

Elgee prances about batting at ornaments and then climbs the Christmas tree!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

It's the most wonderful time of the year! Wooohooo. . .


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2005)

hahaha gabba i dont have exams ...!!wooooooot!!! but i am still in school by the way so to all you with exams... good luck and a merry christmas


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 6, 2005)

Gabba said:


> Merry Examination time every body!
> 
> Christmas is yet far off


My uni waits till January to give us exams, right when everyone has the flu  I missed an exam in January this year cos I was ill and had to wait till August to sit it. I had therefore forgotten all the material and had to learn it again. Ironically, I got my highest mark of the year because I actually had to do a lot of studying...


----------



## Gabba (Dec 6, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> My uni waits till January to give us exams, right when everyone has the flu  I missed an exam in January this year cos I was ill and had to wait till August to sit it. I had therefore forgotten all the material and had to learn it again. Ironically, I got my highest mark of the year because I actually had to do a lot of studying...



Hehe! Well good luck! I have math tomorrow, and if I fail, an option that is more than likely, I have to take a new one in august. Wihoo


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 6, 2005)

Gabba said:


> Hehe! Well good luck! I have math tomorrow, and if I fail, an option that is more than likely, I have to take a new one in august. Wihoo


I should be alright this year (I hope) - only got one exam cos of how my other courses work. That gives me more than a month to prepare for just one exam! Meaning I can have more fun, and earn more beer money at work


----------



## Gabba (Dec 6, 2005)

One? Lucky bastard! I haven't tasted beer in 3 weeks, and still have 4 exams the nest 2, uh, this is hard........me wants beer!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 6, 2005)

Haha  Unlucky mate. I've had a lot of work to do lately as well - 2000 word essay on Viking warfare in last Thursday, 2500 words on the impact of sheep on medieval Europe (  ) in yesterday, and now a 2000 word one on the evidence for a historical King Arthur for Friday. Then a documents test on Froissart's Chronicles on Monday. Then... I'm done 

It's all worth it in the end... well, so they tell me! 

Think we'll be having a few parties next week


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 6, 2005)

*=^.^*=*

The little cat resting by a fine fireplace opens one eye just long enough to look at the tree before again squinting happily. A low and rolling purr is heard coming from the pages of the open book being used as a pillow. Curling wisps of steam raise from a large cup of whip-cream toped coco and glittering white snow falls lightly to the ground just outside... 

Now _that's_ part of why I like being a cat. =^.-=

_MANY HAPPY NOT TOO FAR OFF HOLIDAYS!_

May the time you have be filled with joy and merriment. May you find friends and family near and far to share greetings with. May you remember/hear and never forget the true meaning of Christmas and may every last one of you find something precccioussssss.


----------



## Wraithguard (Dec 6, 2005)

Though I have little time for the forum anymore, I just want to let you know that things are pretty hectic up here and not very pleasant. However I wish you all an early but merry Christmas and a spanky New Year.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 23, 2005)

Considering there is only one day before Christmas, it would be rude of me to not say something. Merry Christmas (Holidays) and a Happy New Year. If I don't get on before New Year, enjoy your time from now until then. Hope you all get ripper presents, and see you all soon.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 23, 2005)

ditto to all that

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Corvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all! And we don't have to worry about political correctness (the whole world is going overboard with it) since this is a Christmas thread and we can say as much about as we please. So get out your christmas trees, lights, and presents and have a wonderful December 25th, and a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## wizard2c (Dec 24, 2005)

Yuletime Greeting and Merry Christmas
Gandalf and I will be gathering round the fireplace this Christmas Eve....Gandalf with his pipe and me with my red wine telling tales about dragons and past journeys {although I must admit Gandalf has more tales than I do}......we'll leave the door open for all who travel through the timeline.............


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 25, 2005)

Okay everybody, Christmas is over for another year, so no more replies until next year when I give the say so.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 25, 2005)

Ah, The Holidays! May I wish one and all the Happiest and Healthiest of Holidays, and may the New Year bring everything one could possibly wish for!

I say "Happy Holidays" with no fear of running afoul of PC incorrectness whatsoever, despite O'Reilly and Gibson's (whom I nominate as Idiots of the Year) notion of an "attack on Christmas."

"Happy Holidays" is the precisely appropriate Holiday Hail, as we have at least _four_ major religious holidays at this time: Christmas, Hannuka, Kwaanzaa and Ramadan. (And this year, Christmas, Hannuka and Kwaanzaa all come at the same time — a confluence not likely to recur any time soon.) If I don't say "Happy Holidays" and risk running afoul those who propound the notion of an "attack on Christmas" (have you ever heard of anything so inane), I would have to make up a special greeting to cover all the bases — and I have, but it's cumbersome: _*Felicitious Ramakwaanzaamaskadan!*_ It's PC, but does _not_ roll trippingly off the tongue!    

The point is: be happy, be well, do good works — live long and prosper! **hands raised in the Vulcan salute — which, by the way, Leonard Nimoy co-opted directly from the orthodox Jewish tribe of the Kohanim**

And as a Christmas present for everyone on TTF, here's a neat old Doo Wop version of White Christmas done by The Drifters — 10 times better than Bing Crosby! 

Barley


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 28, 2005)

the speed with which Christmas passed puts Shadofax to shame


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 28, 2005)

> live long and prosper! **hands raised in the Vulcan salute**



There's an idea!


----------



## Saucy (Jan 5, 2006)

merry christmas to those who remeber me and those who dont


----------

